# 1973 Lemans color?



## Stickyfingersfrank (Feb 16, 2011)

At the moment i'm rebuilding my car, installing new quarter panels left and right and lower door skins, new weatherstripping, new carpet and removing rust at several places

I'm preparing my car for a respray but i still don't know which color. 
I want it to look good with my beige interior.

The vinyl top is removed because it had some rust on the edges (under the moulding) but i'm thinking about not puttin it back 

















The car is valencia gold now but i'm thinking about painting it black or maybe blue.

Maybe you guys have some suggestions?:confused


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My car is red with a brown interior. I would rather have a good body color than sacrifice to match an ill colored interior..


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I am partial to Blue at the moment....mine goes in the booth on the 27th for a bahama blue mettalic skin, most colors will look ok with the tan interior its pretty neutral. I would re-finish the dash metal and faded plastic on the door panels to Match the exterior, and you already have nice blue carpet also i would do the plastic portion of your console to match, two tone would look nice. or black w/black carpet like they did the older parchment interiors. Just my two cents, have to be creative to do these projects on a budget and re-cycle your old parts.



















1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Back in high school a guy had a '73 in black. It looked really sharp..... I had '72 with a tan interior and a black exterior. Guess you know my vote.......


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Orange? :lol:

A dark green metalic would look sharp, or a burgundy metalic. 

That factory paint is pretty washed out but I bet it did'nt look too bad when it was new. A variation in a modern mix (Ford has a new gold color on trucks and stangs) would be easy to match for repairs.

Tan interior can really go with any color so your lucky. It could have had a nice avacado one. 

Just saw you were from the Netherlands, how long has that car been over there? Your fortunate to have such a solid complete car because I'll bet there are'nt too many of them around. Hell, they're pretty scarce here!


----------



## Stickyfingersfrank (Feb 16, 2011)

*Been a while..*

Hi, it's been a while but here's a little update on my car.
Most of the paint is of (the quarterpanel has already been replaced by now)








View from the back








Inside 








Inside with insulation
















Now the left quarter panel needs to be welded and the the lower door skins
and some little areas near the taillights, i'll post some pictures of them soon..

But it was a bit more work then i thought, and you always find more rusty spots right?:lol:


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks like it's coming along nicely


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

I have always been partial to white with tan interior. 

Plus they make some great pearl white colors.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Did you decide on a color?


----------



## Stickyfingersfrank (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm really considering black..


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Stickyfingersfrank said:


> I'm really considering black..


An excellent choice :cheers:

Bear


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Stickyfingersfrank said:


> I'm really considering black..


Black would look really, really nice. As mentioned, a guy I know had one. It was very sharp......


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Black and Tan looks classy....:agree


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree Black and Tan. Put a 455 in it and call it the "Rottwieller" :lol:.

Looks like you found a really nice restoration candidate, the dash looks flawless and floors look nice. I had a 73 Buick GS years ago, the colonade A body's are nice, solid feeling cars that handle pretty well considering their size. I always wanted a 77 Can Am, loved the shaker,stripes and rear spoiler on those cars.

Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## Stickyfingersfrank (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice!!!! The rottweiler!! 

Yeah it's a pretty solid car and it's complete.
The dash has got a few cracks in it but that's allright, she 39 years old so...

I found this pic on the web, this is a nice example








But thanks for the tips!!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's another tip.... don't put truck wheels on _your_ car. Besides that the GTO in that pic looks super sexy. :lol:


----------

